# slang name for ducks



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Alright guys lets hear the nicknames on these birds.. I will post what I know, add to it! 

Mallard= Greenheads

Pintails= Pinners

Black duck=

Gadwall= the other mallard, gray ducks
wigeon= banded robbers, cotton tops
shoveler= the other greenhead, smiling mallard, hollywoods, bootlips
wood duck=
cin teal= cinny's
blue wing teal=
green wing teal=
buffel head= butterballs
ruddy= sharp tails, mudd duck
ringneck= black jacks
scaup= blue bills
golden eye= whistlers
barrows golden eye= 
red head= 
canvasback= king
hooded merganser= 
red breasted merganser=
common merganser= lawn darts

harliquin= blue ducks
oldsquaw= long tails
whistling duck=
surf scoter= skunk heads
white wing scoter=
common scoter= daffy duck
common eider=
king eider= I have one.......he he he he!


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> Alright guys lets hear the nicknames on these birds.. I will post what I know, add to it!
> 
> Mallard= Greenheads
> 
> ...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> Alright guys lets hear the nicknames on these birds.. I will post what I know, add to it!
> 
> Mallard= Greenheads
> 
> ...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> king eider= I have one....... A PAIR IN OUTDOOR INSPIRATIONS FREEZER! he he he he!


THERE FIXED IT FOR YA. 8) 

BTW, I DONT MEAN TO BE "YELLING"... KEYBOARDS BROKE....


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

MY MOM CALLS THEM ALL SEWER INSPECTORS


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

I heard a guy once say they shot a bunch of mexican mallards. I was thinking he was refering to Gadwal but I dunno, anyone else ever hear that one??


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

LETTER-RIP said:


> I heard a guy once say they shot a bunch of mexican mallards. I was thinking he was refering to Gadwal but I dunno, anyone else ever hear that one??


I believe that would be the shoveler. I've heard them referred to mexican mallards a few times.


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

stuckduck said:


> Alright guys lets hear the nicknames on these birds.. I will post what I know, add to it!
> 
> Mallard= Greenheads, mallets
> 
> ...


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

LETTER-RIP said:


> I heard a guy once say they shot a bunch of mexican mallards. I was thinking he was refering to Gadwal but I dunno, anyone else ever hear that one??


Or if he was from southern Texas or Louisiana he could be talking about the Mexican mottled ducks that they have down that way, they look like a hen mallard.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

gooseblaster said:


> LETTER-RIP said:
> 
> 
> > I heard a guy once say they shot a bunch of mexican mallards. I was thinking he was refering to Gadwal but I dunno, anyone else ever hear that one??
> ...


LOL a little racist, but I can't say that I don't love it!! hahah.


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

We always call the shoveler spooner's or spoon bills. The first one to shoot one foots the bill for dinner, hens spoon bills or spooner's


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I dunno if this actually qualifies as a "duck" (wanna jump in here Clark) but I call Coots "Ditch parrots" but a good friend of mine called them "flying cigars".

I have another old friend that had a funny name for spooners, but its inappropriate for an open forum, so lets just call them "smiling mallards" lol


----------



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wood Duck = Woodies cause every Utah hunter gets one when harvesting one


----------



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I dunno if this actually qualifies as a "duck" (wanna jump in here Clark) but I call Coots "Ditch parrots" but a good friend of mine called them "flying cigars".
> 
> I have another old friend that had a funny name for spooners, but its inappropriate for an open forum, so lets just call them "smiling mallards" lol


I have never heard a Coot being refered to as a Ditch Parrots, but have often called Pheasants that.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

turd eater - spoon bill
knuckle dragger - coot
broady - blue bill
chin strap - canada goose

King Eider - The KING!!!! you have one to eh?!!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I dunno if this actually qualifies as a "duck" (wanna jump in here Clark) but I call Coots "Ditch parrots" but a good friend of mine called them "flying cigars".


we always called them poule d'eau/pooldoo back home.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

White-fronted goose - specklebelly, speck
Hen Mallard - Suzy

Thanks for bringing up this thread. I haven't hunted ducks in several years, but they used to be tops on my list. There's nothing like seeing a flock of birds decoy in, feet down, and necks outstretched, and these slang names brought back some fond memories. I'm heading out this year for sure!!


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

I like Suzy for the Hen Mallard


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Debra Winger is a nickname a guy I used to hunt with used for Canada geese.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Shovelor= big billed Bass-terds


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Mallard= park duck
Scaup= bluebies
Bufflehead= pink foot


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Drake Pintails= Bull Pinnys
Shovelers= Sewer Skimmers & dkhntrdstn's favorite bird to shoot
Coots=Mud Ducks, Salad Eaters
Redheads= Annies
Gadwall= Gaddys
Teal= Fast F'rs


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Coots= Swamp Chickens, The Other Dark Meat


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Mallards= Louie's " as in, louie mallardo sleeps with the fishes"'
shovelers= quick silvers,dumpster divers
Drake can= Elvis
Hen can= Priscilla
Ruddy duck= Booby or Boobies
Coots= Leeroys
Bufflehead= butterballs, cuties
Ringnecks= ring dings
Goldeneyes= winter ducks
Scaup= blue bombers
Redheads= Pochards
Green wing= T-love
Pintails= Mr. Regal
Gadwalls= grey ghosts, the other diver, as its a layout thing
Surf scoter= clown face
Harlequins= my favorite, painted ladies
Barrows goldeney= Bro's
Old squaw= Jeronimoes
King eiders= kingkongs,.Mr. expensive
Widgeon= tweekers

Diverfreak


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Coot: Ivory-billed mud chicken
Shoveler: Clown mallard, spooner
Mallard hen: Susie, Betty
Merganser: Lawn Dart


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Drake Pintails= Bull Pinnys
> Shovelers= Sewer Skimmers & dkhntrdstn's favorite bird to shoot
> Coots=Mud Ducks, Salad Eaters
> Redheads= Annies
> ...


What ever Rob.THose spooney are Gordys ducks.he loves them S.O.B


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

Goldeneyes: Kamikazes 
Ringnecks: Ringers
Widgeons: my favorite
Coots: Green Feet or [email protected] Coots!
Pintail: Pinners or Mr. Stretch
Buffleheads: Buffles
Barrows Goldeneyes: Half Mooners
Gadwall: Gaddys


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

stuckduck said:


> Alright guys lets hear the nicknames on these birds.. I will post what I know, add to it!
> 
> Mallard= Greenheads
> Hen= suzy
> ...


That a pretty good list!!! some names in there that I haven't heard before


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

specks have always, and will always be referred to as TIGER BELLYS... 

canadas = "Blackfeet"
seagulls = "trashcans"
Divers = "fastmovers"
Hoodies specifically = F4's! i meen hell, look at they're flight profile.. wedge head, swept back wings... they stay low... the things scream F4!
Common Mergs = Penguins
Red Breasted Mergs = "Collared Penguins"
Mallards = "pushovers"
teal = "squeakers"
woodducks = "woodies"
snow goose = "sky maggot"
kings = "dreams"
harleys = "clowns"
shovelors = "ammo savers" , nice birds to watch but... to shoot? na, ill pass...


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

black duck= solja ducks


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I see that some people call mergansers penguins, but we have always called drake pintails penguins.
R


----------

